# Putting Your Dragon Skin Head Together



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

This Tutorial Covers The use Of The Dragon Skin , Skin we have poured in our molds. We finially get to put it together.. *I Can Not Add Any More Images to this Window . So, Please look for this to be continued in this Thread..*

Things you will need:

Your head stand (we made )
1-foam head (Sally's Beauty Supply)
T-pins- (Sally's Beauty Supply )
1- Pair Queen Panty Hose (Wal-mart )
1- Lg Tube Silicone (Wal-mart ) Use the kind I show IT is Clear- 
1-Caulking gun (Wal-mart )
2- 2" screws ( for Eyes Wal-Mart/Lowe's )
1- Half Round Pair of Plastic Eye Balls ( On Line ) ** 25cm Ocean Green
1- tube of Marnie Putty ( Lowe's Paint Section)
Silicone Pigment for Color
Old Rags & some Lighter fluid 
your Jar Of Mixed Silicone

As I work I will be adding Slide Show pic's to this Thread For you to follow along with so please be patient with me..I will work as fast as possible to get the Head done..So Let's begin :arrow:

_*A Note from Blinky:*_

_****It is my Heart Felt Wishes that By the time you have reached this section these tutorials have been of use. And You Have had fun in making some of your own props. I have tried to make this tutorial Informative and Fun..As well as easy to follow****All My Love Blinky*_

Part1:Making The Head :: Making The Head prt1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 2:Making The Head :: making the head part2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 3:Making The Head :: making the head part4 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 4:Making The Head :: making the headpart4 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

*When you are taking the skin out of the mold, PLEASE take your time ..And if you have to much Vas-o-line on it . You can wash it with lq. soap and dry well.*

Next, I will Do The eyes and show you how to start putting color to the face..

***Here is the On-Line Link to the place I get My Eye balls, I usally get them in 3 days by regular mail.
you will need 25cm one they come in a set just scoll done to the color you want ..

http://www.diandolls.com/real_eyes.htm


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Um...huh. I... Hmmm. I'm speechless. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Halloween Zombie .. I am Not Done with it yet so stay turned for updates to the thread..
I Pleased That you like it..next comes the coloring of it and then the Hair and the The clothes and How to make the body.. well I guess people know how to do that part,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*How To Do The Make-up for the prop Head*

This Part of Tutorial Is How To do the Make-up part of the face:

** Pigment & Silicone doesn't come out of clothes***

Things you will need:
Your Prop Head
Your Prop Stand
Paper towels
Silicone Pigments for color
Stir sticks
and something to mix the colors on ( Butter lids works)
Your large silicone tube & caulking gun
Newspaper to protect your area

Click On the Pic for a follow along Tutorial:
Part 1:Making The Head :: coloring the face part5 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 2 :Making The Head :: makeup part 6 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

The next Part Of this Tutorial will be on Facial Hair: Eyebrows and Whiskers...And As always If you need me Just scream


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*How To Punch Hair *

This Tutorial covers How to do Eyebrows an Whiskers..
You Will need :
Hair punch Tool
Your Silicone
Your Caulking Gun
Your Head Stand
1- Pack Of colored Hair
Sissors
Popsickle Stick
Paper Towels 1- card board tube
clear spray
And of course your prop head..

** Work In the direction Of Natural hair grow on your eyebrows, Some times you have to lay the head down to get the right angle. and to push hard. You may even have to wiggle the tool some to make it set in deeper.. I know how that sounded.. lol
Keep the hair when you work drawn back behind the tool head when you go to punch it in. Place the point of the needle were you want the hair to be the bring the loop part of the hair (behind the head of the needle.) I will Try And Get A real close shot of this for you.***

How to make a Hair punch tool:Hair Punch Tool :: Hair Punch tool slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket For those of you who don't have one yet.

How To punch The hair:

Part 1: Making The Head :: hairpunch eyebrow part 7 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 2: Making The Head :: hair punch part8 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket Here he is All Done..
















The Next Tutorial will be on making a inside stand for him: How To Make a Floor Stand


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*How TO Make a Floor Stand*

This Tutorial is for a basic floor or yard prop Stand. Some People cover the plywood with Dirt and Leaves or they Spray paint it.. I Have to make this for a Business and since it is a Christmas display I will be covering it with a Gold Oil Cloth Material. So, Unless you want a fancy stand you can Omit this Part of the Tutorial.. If you chose to paint your plywood. For those of you who have Paint you then can start to put your prop body together..
*
***Important: When You Go to make the Body PLEASE use Metal 1/2 inch piping instead of the Plastic PVC pipe***You Will Need the same connectors as in the Plastic version of this but you will also need the Floor flangs to screw to the plywood Instead of the L-Brackets..I know in the pic's it show me using PVC pipe But that was a FABAR, I had to make some changes to the stand because if it. So PLEASE use Metal Pipe I know it cost more but it will save you the headaches.** Everyone Makes Mistakes and I don't mid admitting mine**
*
Things you will need:
Plywood for base ( 2'x2' is what I used )
1/2" metal floor Flang
Drill & Drill Bits
Screws & Screw Diver
and a marker
Tape Measure

For The fancy Stand :
Elmer's Glue 
Water
and 3'x3' piece of oil Cloth
sissors or razor knife
Paint brush

Items need to make the box:

Large box same height as T-connector or taller
Plastic Bag
Duct Tape
Metal 1/2" pipe about 9"
Plaster of Paris
Newspaper
Water
Mixing Bucket
Xmas Wrapping Paper & Bow & clear Tape

Part 1:Making A Floor Base :: prop stand part 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 2:Making A Floor Base :: making prop stand part2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket Part 3 :Making A Floor Base :: making the stand part 3 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 4:Making A Floor Base :: Making the stand part 3 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 5:Making A Floor Base :: making the stand part 5 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart6: Will be on another post I have reach my limit on posting pictures Coming Soon!!

** Note The placement of the 3rd L-Bracket On the back side of the plywood.I forgot to take a pic of this when I installed it.*** :?: For those of you who are wondering Why I only used 3 L-brackets and not 4 This is why: behind the Right leg I will decorated a box that is weighed with plaster and will hold a pipe coming out of the box that goes into the leg for extra support and counter weight. If you don't want to do this part omit it and add the 4 bracket.*** I have found that while doing this prop that I should have use metal pipe & floor flanges instead. He was a little top heavy after I use stuff ing to make his Gut.So want I did for now was I ran rebar down his legs and Duct Tape them To keep him for listing..***I was originally going to use metal pipe, But My Son-in-Law had my saw..****

You can Spray paint the pipe that sticks out after the plaster has set-up..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Question:

How is the hair punched? Exactly how is the hairpunch tool used? 
How do you position the hair in the tool and in what order do you punch? How many strands are punched at once? and finally, how is the hair secured afer punching and is it secured on the the inside or outside of the mask? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just curious about this subject. Thanks for the How to's!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oops! Sorry you answered most of those questions in part 1..I get it now. But is the tool an open or closed loop? Where do you get the needle from?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Doc M : You Can Use Any type of sewing Needle You WANT I used a darning needle only because it will hold more hair. I get get 5-6 strands of hair at a time on my needle head.Don't over load the needle. In The tutorials I have shown How to use the needle punch.It Is a Open Loop like in the pic of the how to make a tool.
you take your dremal tool and cut the needle off on a slant. after you have seated it in you handle.

Love ya if you need me just scream..Blinky


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Part 6:
Making A Floor Base :: making the body part 5 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 7:Making A Floor Base :: Making the body part 6 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket
*
**As I said earlier I made him top heavy and the way i fixed that was I run some rebar down his legs and duct tape it to his upper body . Then I took some end caps and turn them upside down and screwed then to the base so I had a place to set the end of the rebar in so it wouldn't slip. This Method does work if you want to use rebar I will take pic on how I fixed him. ***

This is the way I fixed him so he would stand straight up.Making A Floor Base :: The Fix slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

I'm Sorry for the goof..I recycle the Mourning Widows Body to make him so after Xmas she can have it back and I will make him one out of Metal piping. He is a Rental Prop and I was in a Hurry to get him done..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Way to go Blinky!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

The smaller the needle the smaller the hole and you don't get a punch look with the small needle, also make sure and lube the needle every so often with liquid soap, I find that using a sharpening stone and raking the needle across until you have a fork is better, the needle keeps its hardness because your not heating it, makes for a longer neeedle life.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job by the way!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

playfx said:


> The smaller the needle the smaller the hole and you don't get a punch look with the small needle, also make sure and lube the needle every so often with liquid soap, I find that using a sharpening stone and raking the needle across until you have a fork is better, the needle keeps its hardness because your not heating it, makes for a longer neeedle life.


Thank You Play I forgot it add that part,its nice to have good back up,lol

and Thank You for the nce comment too.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is what his hand looks like I have one done, and I'm working on the 
other now but I will not have it done before My Hubby goes to his Mom's House for Thanksgiving with the CAMERA. SO I will have to post a pic of it later.I made it so it would look like he is holding a Christmas Ornament.


----------

